# soon to be starting 2nd ICSI and need support :(



## smiler100 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello, we had our first ICSI cycle last summer at a private clinic,utilising their egg sharing scheme. Our cycle resulted in a BFN, even though the cycle was described as a 'textbook cycle'.
My recipient got a BFP. I am happy that she has got her dream at last.

I got 17 eggs, but because i was sharing i was only allowed to keep 8.

I responded well to the drugs, and out of the 8 , we ended up with 5 that fertilised.
We have our NHS consultation appointment next month, and then they said we can start treatment around September/October this year, so it is very soon.
I started DP on vitamins last month, and know it takes 3 months for them to have any effect, so i am hoping things will improve.

I also get to keep all my eggs this time, so im hoping that we get a BFP!


----------



## miffy80 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi Smiler (I like the name choice by the way  )
I know it must be tough starting again (I'm not looking forward to our next try).  But it seems you have quite a lot to be positve about.  You obviously responded very well to the drugs last time and got a good fertilisation rate.  And although I'm sure it was hard hearing the lady you donated to got pregnant it is encouraging to know that your eggs must be capable of developing into a pregnancy.  As you're keeping all the eggs this time they will have even more to choose from.  I wish you the very best of luck!


----------



## smiler100 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks miffy, i wish you all the best in your journey

xx


----------



## lols83uk (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi i too have had a failed cylce with me responding very well to the drugs producing 16 follicules and 9 fertelised eggs, not good enough to freeze but 2 put back it and didnt attatch, i have no children and have been trying for 9 years almost now. i have PCOS and my partner has borderline sperm count so luck isnt on our side.

I am almost at my BMI 30 just 12lbs to lose and i will be reffered back to the clinic to go on the waiting list for ICSI again as it has been 6 yrs since our last try and feel we are ready now only my BMI and weight in the way.

Would love to talk and chat as we have simalar stories and maybe be support for each other

Louise


----------

